# Wotofo Serpent Alto



## daniel craig

Wotofo has just announced their new RTA called the Serpent Alto. Wotofo's Serpent mini 25 gets all the praises and is known for its exceptional flavor and ease of use. Their new Alto is a 22mm single coil RTA. Here are some specs on this RTA and pictures:



























Specs: 
1. 2.5ml Capacity Single-coil tank 
2. Air hole redirect to the coil, Flavor is better 
3. Pyrex glass with 304 Stainless Steel Body 
4. Delrin Drip tip without overheating
5. 22mm Diameter.
6. Single coil RTA with a single coil deck only.

Package contents:
•1x Serpent Alto RTA Atomizer
•1x Japan cotton
•1x Multifunction Wrench
•2x Prebuild Twisted Coils
•1x Spare Parts
•1x User Manual
•1x Gift Box with anti-fake label
•1x Extra glass tube

What are your thoughts on this RTA? Do you think it's a step up from their Serpent mini?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

@Rob Fisher


----------



## boxerulez

Pfff i think i am waiting for the conquerer mini rather.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Huffapuff

At least they got rid of the ridiculous stainless steel drip tip. And an extra .5ml is good.


----------



## skola

boxerulez said:


> Pfff i think i am waiting for the conquerer mini rather.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo


----------



## boxerulez

skola said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-conqueror-mini-rta-by-wotofo


Thanks, Ordered. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Huffapuff said:


> At least they got rid of the ridiculous stainless steel drip tip. And an extra .5ml is good.


The normal SM 22 is 3ml


----------



## Huffapuff

Kalashnikov said:


> The normal SM 22 is 3ml



That's what I read and it's one of the main reasons I got one. Unfortunately, you can't believe all that you read. Here's a pic of me trying to fill with 3ml. As you can see I've still got 1ml in the syringe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown

It looks like Wotofo's version of the Ammit with the bottom and side airflow. lol

How well it works, we shall have to wait and see I guess. I don't think it will be anything too special.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Huffapuff said:


> That's what I read and it's one of the main reasons I got one. Unfortunately, you can't believe all that you read. Here's a pic of me trying to fill with 3ml. As you can see I've still got 1ml in the syringe
> View attachment 78982


Fill it up when your cotton is bone dry and it will fit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Kalashnikov said:


> Fill it up when your cotton is bone dry and it will fit



Ha! Ha! So that's the trick - re-wick it to get a full tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

concerned about leaking, think they should have raised the bottom airflow


----------



## Max

Compliments of the Season to all - and I am definitely looking to obtain this Tank as soon as it's available - this should be an awesome travel tank - seriously cannot wait - and the new Asmodus 50W Mini - Red & Black - that should be a brilliant set up.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another tank to look out for is the Wotofo Serpent Alto... looks to be another winner in the single coil RTA division!






http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-alto-rta-atomizer.html


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher there is already an existing thread for this
I have moved your post there

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher there is already an existing thread for this
> I have moved your post there



Thanks Hi Ho... I missed it... with all this Xmas festivities I rushed clearing the Red Dot. Thanks for moving it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Another tank to look out for is the Wotofo Serpent Alto... looks to be another winner in the single coil RTA division!
> 
> View attachment 80290
> View attachment 80291
> View attachment 80292
> 
> 
> http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-alto-rta-atomizer.html


I hate tanks with chimneys that protrudes from the topcap.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## GerritVisagie

Kalashnikov said:


> Fill it up when your cotton is bone dry and it will fit



Ha ha.... That's not quite how tank capacity is calculated in my opinion.
Or is it called "tank and Wick capacity"


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Rob Fisher said:


>



Looks like there are a couple design problems here - 

Thin top cap makes it tough to open and refill
Air-flow control a bit tight on the silver version reviewed 
Not sure if you noticed how he struggled to get the twisted wire into the posts - those post holes look tiny, so I would think this tank would struggle with a 26/30 clapton (might need to go micro clapton) 
I wonder if they pushed this product into the market concerned with their market-share, with the release of the "Ammit" by Geekvape? I dunno? He did mention that the flavour holds up with the SM25, which means delivers in this category...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alto just landed! 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-alto-by-wotofo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Alto is another Chicken Dinner... early days still but initial testing is that it's a winner and very cute and 22mm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Alto is another Chicken Dinner... early days still but initial testing is that it's a winner and very cute and 22mm.
> View attachment 81542
> View attachment 81543


Man you are fast.Here in the States back in the 60s we had a cartoon character that could be your nickname,he was Quick Draw McGraw.The fastest horse sheriff in the West! lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Man you are fast.Here in the States back in the 60s we had a cartoon character that could be your nickname,he was Quick Draw McGraw.The fastest horse sheriff in the West! lol



You are OLD @kev mac! I remember him too! (Happy Birthday for today)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

@kev mac - that is exactly it - feel how it rolls off your tongue - Rob Fisher - Mr. Quick Draw McGraw - The Mod Man with a Mission

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Alto is another Chicken Dinner... early days still but initial testing is that it's a winner and very cute and 22mm.
> View attachment 81542
> View attachment 81543


Rob, is it better than the SM22?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Rob, is it better than the SM22?



Yes @SmokeyJoe... I would say so... better airflow and flavour...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @SmokeyJoe... I would say so... better airflow and flavour...


Crap! Out comes my credit card again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Max

I believe that this one - in conjunction with its cousins - will produce the eventual best "Grab 'n Go" kit that will deliver:
• The Total Flavour Cross Section
• The Best Air Flow Control Options
• Economic eJuice Consumption
• Easy Deck Builds
• Affordable
• Stealth and light weight
• Will go easy on the smaller mods if
the single Coil Builds are in the
region of 0.5 to 0.8 Ohm
Wohooooooo 



SM22 waiting for his cousin Alto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I agree @Max - what mod is that? The iStick Pico also plays nicely here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max

@Darth Vaper - Vaporesso Target Mini 40W VW Mod


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hows the Alto going uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hows the Alto going uncle @Rob Fisher



Gangbusters... the Alto is a Chicken Dinner Tank!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Gangbusters... the Alto is a Chicken Dinner Tank!
> View attachment 81664



Awesome stuff, so no leaks so far? and no little glitches like wonky threads and horrible scres etc...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome stuff, so no leaks so far? and no little glitches like wonky threads and horrible scres etc...



Nope... refilled a couple of times and no issues...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> You are OLD @kev mac! I remember him too! (Happy Birthday for today)


Thanks Rob, I think he had a sidekick donkey called Ba-Ba Looie (man I gotta get out more)


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Thanks Rob, I think he had a sidekick donkey called Ba-Ba Looie (man I gotta get out more)



I have to get out more as well... it was a small donkey... Baba Looey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

Only got mine today, wow what an absolute treat. Using a fused clapton in here and gosh, what a nice change from the usual super airy tanks of today.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Mike said:


> Only got mine today, wow what an absolute treat. Using a fused clapton in here and gosh, what a nice change from the usual super airy tanks of today.


Looks like 2016 was the cloud &wattage race, i wouldn't mind if 2017 was focused on flavour and efficency

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

Rob Fisher said:


> Gangbusters... the Alto is a Chicken Dinner Tank!
> View attachment 81664


And alto vs sm25?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MoneymanVape said:


> And alto vs sm25?



Mmmmm... Alto has less juice but is easier to wick! Both are great tanks... Alto fits on the smaller mods while the SM25 needs 25mm to fit. You can't go wrong with either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar

I enjoy the Alto. Its easier to build than the Mini single coil deck. Has great flavour, on par with the Mini. Nice restricted lung hitter and handles lower wattage like a champion.

Post holes are tiny, but pretty sure no one is going to want to put massive builds in this small a tank. 24G fits just fine. Airflow is a bit noisy and the adjustment ring is really tight on mine. 

For me the 2.5ml is perfect at 0.5Ω 24G SS simple build and 20 - 25W. At these settings it doesn't heat excessively, saves juice and battery, great flavour. 

Paired with a nice mini mod its a perfect stealthy traveller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Polar 

If it had a bit more juice capacity i think i would get one
Whats the refilling process like?


----------



## boxerulez

@Polar what id and wraps you have on the 24g ssteel to get resistance that high?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar

Silver said:


> Thanks @Polar
> 
> If it had a bit more juice capacity i think i would get one
> Whats the refilling process like?


Its not to bad, if my hands aren't covered in juicy the top cap comes off rather easily. Filling holes are large enough and while I've only had it like 20 hours, I've had no leaks.






I'm a rather heavy user so for 2.5ml to last me an hour or so is an accomplishment.

Pretty sure if I build 26G it would prove even more economical and hopefully wouldn't trade to much flavour. I'll give it a try and see.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Polar

boxerulez said:


> @Polar what id and wraps you have on the 24g ssteel to get resistance that high?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Have a 9/10 wrap 3mm ID SS316L compressed wraps. Wicked with Rayon.

I know it's not pretty  My go to flavour build tho.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus

Got my Alto up and running, thanks to @Rob Fisher. Flavour is spot on and so far no leaking. Let us start the tank wars again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Got my Alto up and running, thanks to @Rob Fisher. Flavour is spot on and so far no leaking. Let us start the tank wars again.
> View attachment 85038



Yip @Petrus the Alto sneaked in without much fanfare but is a rock solid flavour tank with no issues... surprised it's not more popular... I guess the small juice capacity may be the reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar




----------



## Elvit

Max said:


> I believe that this one - in conjunction with its cousins - will produce the eventual best "Grab 'n Go" kit


Excellent! I want same!


----------

